# Please help me determine if this is authentic or a replica



## TC91

Hello everyone! I recently purchased an Emporio Armani AR4626 and I am not entirely sure if it is authentic or a replica. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! 

Please see the following pictures (I can get better pictures in the daylight tomorrow if needed):

http://imageshack.us/a/img37/2731/img20121213202111.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img213/7515/img20121213202054.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img59/6540/img20121213201802.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img28/1351/img20121213201907.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img163/4247/img20121213202136.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img843/5678/img20121213202148.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img338/136/img20121213200645.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img443/9011/img20121213200636.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img577/4065/img20121213200625.jpg


----------



## TC91

Never mind, it is a fake


----------



## Ombre Vivante

The black on the crown button, I assume it is part of the plastic covering that is sometimes placed on the buttons of a new watch.

EMPORIOARMANI® Men Meccanico:Men Meccanico Watch AR4626#

I also noticed the hands have a black outline that is not in the watch from their website. The replica watch also has a black outline for the hands. Who was the seller?

Really, there is no better way to verify a good replica other than taking it to a jeweler or watch repairman.


----------



## TC91

Thanks for the reply, sorry I sort of forgot about this post. I did take it to multiple jewelers and jewelery stores locally but none of them were able to verify the watch for me. The seller was elreydelreloj on ebay but they paid for the shipping back to them for a full refund so the service was good. However, I ordered another one from skynet_sg on ebay (apparently is a very well regarded ebay seller, after searching these forums) but the watch they sent me is pretty much identical, from the black on the crown, and even the hands. However, that watch arrived damaged with multiple chips and damages so it is going back -_-



Ombre Vivante said:


> The black on the crown button, I assume it is part of the plastic covering that is sometimes placed on the buttons of a new watch.
> 
> EMPORIOARMANI® Men Meccanico:Men Meccanico Watch AR4626#
> 
> I also noticed the hands have a black outline that is not in the watch from their website. The replica watch also has a black outline for the hands. Who was the seller?
> 
> Really, there is no better way to verify a good replica other than taking it to a jeweler or watch repairman.


----------



## Ombre Vivante

Well, it's a mechanical/automatic watch, so you know that it's a Chinese Sea-Gull movement. Was the jeweler able to tell you that? Once you verify it's a Sea-Gull, it's most likely legit. However, you yourself can see a difference in the hands between your pictures and the website I posted. It could be that the real watch has dark outline on the hands and the fakes do not, or it could be that the Meccanico watches these sellers have are factory rejects... maybe they didn't make the quality control or something, or they were pieced together from pieces of real Armani watches somewhere else.

I am looking at your pictures and comparing them to the ones on the website and here are a few more things I noticed:

1. The booklet looks like what usually comes with the real watch. Did it also come with the black box with the black cover?
2. The watch face on your watch seems to have more details around the edges of the mechanical watch face than what is pictured on the Emporio Armani Watches website.
3. From an angle, your watch also has a lighter outline on the hands - where it's almost comparable to the watch on their website.
4. I am no expert and have been using this website to compare your pictures with theirs:

http://store.emporioarmaniwatches.com/en_US/shop/armani-watches.html

I've read their terms of service and everything from that site, so far, seems to point to their Richardson, Texas location, which is the location for Fossil/Emporio Armani Watches. In other words, I think this is the legit website for Emporio Armani watches made by Fossil.

5. We're not experts, but I was wondering how you came to the conclusion your watch was a "fake" if the jewelers and watch repairmen were not able to tell you one way or another?


----------



## TC91

Sorry for the lack of clarity, on the backside of the first one, it said "STAIN LESS STEEL," and the serial number on the tag when I called Armani customer care, they said it was not the correct one, so that led me to suspect it was fake. It did come in a black box with the black cover but the jewelers in town said packaging is easy to fake, so I never put much stock into it.

The one I got from skynet_sg which is apparently skywatches.com.sg was pretty much exactly the same, except it says "STAINLESS STEEL" on the back. Except that it was in horrible shape and skynet_sg is appearing to be ignoring my messages... 

http://imageshack.us/a/img853/2553/img20130108182900.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img708/3931/img20130108182850.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img138/1354/img20130108182719.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img803/1407/img20130108182708.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img90/3294/img20130108182704.jpg

Really like this watch except it's been hell trying to get a good one as it's discontinued...


----------



## sally76

I am having this trouble myself.My 16 year old son has saved the remainder of his christmas money and purchased a armani watch off amazon,hes been eccstatic and was so proud of himself for saving it,when it was delivered today I noticed it had no manual which I thought was strange and when I looked for certificate of authenticity I could not find it.This threw up red flags straight away,I contacted amazon who told me he had purchased it off a buyer that was selling on their site,I asked why they dont screen their products beforehand.Amazon offered me a full refund but this did not solve the problem as my son was devastated and I got the blame for telling him it may be fake,His doubts of its authenticity will not make him wear it.I have looked online for advice on how I can determine if it is fake or not?I would appreciate any advice on what to look for.Friends of mine have bought fake watches before and were aware they were fake and the imitations are so real looking its hard to tell the difference.How do I solve this ??? Many thanks


----------



## rationaltime

sally76 said:


> I am having this trouble myself.My 16 year old son has saved the remainder of his christmas money and purchased a armani watch off amazon,hes been eccstatic and was so proud of himself for saving it,when it was delivered today I noticed it had no manual which I thought was strange and when I looked for certificate of authenticity I could not find it.This threw up red flags straight away,I contacted amazon who told me he had purchased it off a buyer that was selling on their site,I asked why they dont screen their products beforehand.Amazon offered me a full refund but this did not solve the problem as my son was devastated and I got the blame for telling him it may be fake,His doubts of its authenticity will not make him wear it.I have looked online for advice on how I can determine if it is fake or not?I would appreciate any advice on what to look for.Friends of mine have bought fake watches before and were aware they were fake and the imitations are so real looking its hard to tell the difference.How do I solve this ??? Many thanks


 Welcome to watchuseek.

I suggest you return it. They are still making watches.
There will be another one at a dealer with a good reputation.

Thanks, 
rationaltime


----------



## Suyogaher09

I have purchased an emporio armani watch AR1410 ceramica from a vendour on ebay.i have attached an pdf file of the containing photos of the watch....kindly guide me about authentication of my watch....weather it is real or copie...


----------



## Suyogaher09

Some more attachments


----------



## StufflerMike

With these blurry pics ? Sorry to say but you must be joking.
Not a good idea to revive a 2012 thread btw.


----------



## Suyogaher09

Sendin u some more pics....


----------



## Suyogaher09

Some more pics


----------



## Suyogaher09

The recent picd r clear....kindly tell me weather it is real or fake....of it is fake i will return it back to the seller


----------



## StufflerMike

Do you really think this helps ? 

It does not.


----------



## StufflerMike

Looks ok to me. Producing a fake would almost cost the same ( not talking retail).


----------



## Ramsa

Good looking watch...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

